# Vitalius roseus



## John Apple (Nov 27, 2006)

5" female......


----------



## Venom (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice spider....but are you sure that isn't E.campestratus?


----------



## John Apple (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes 100% sure look at EC and compare the back legs


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 28, 2006)

nops, looks like a Vitalius roseus for me     but john... the pic doesnt help, heheheh.


----------



## John Apple (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a better pic Natural


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 29, 2006)

hi john, I was looking better, and I guess this may be a V. vellutinus or V. sorocabae.


----------



## John Apple (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes I can see the comparison but the sorocabae is more orangish in the leg striping and the vellutinus is a more black color. Then there are some that say all 3 are all the same just different color forms. Oddly enough this is the one with the pink cheliserae


----------



## John Apple (Nov 29, 2006)

I have all three by the way and they are a bit different, I'll post some pics soon, even of my dubius


----------



## John Apple (Nov 30, 2006)

*some more pics*

here they Are


----------



## John Apple (Nov 30, 2006)

*One more*

the last one


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 30, 2006)

ok, the first looks like a V dubius, it will change collour dramatcly after molt. will get darker, almost black like other members of Vitalius genus. The other two look like vellutinus and sorocabae to me  . but you must get the ID keys to be sure. Am not an expert.


----------

